# Southern Missouri 4/1/07



## Brian S (Apr 1, 2007)

Today Monte and I took the first field trip of the year. As usual we focused on the glades here in Southern Missouri. Only found 1 tarantula sling but found other neat stuff. Its just now getting warm enough for stuff to start crawling a little and will progressively get better.

Centruroides vittatus (they are out in full force)




Habitat pic


Red Milksnake


Latrodectus mactans


If you look really close you should see a tiny Aphonopelma hentzi sling


Another Latrodectus mactans


Collared Lizard



Prairie Racerunner


To top it all off I found this handsome Prairie Kingsnake crossing the road when going home


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 2, 2007)

Very kewl stuff there.  O how I wish there were T's or scorpions, or large pedes up here! 

If only I didnt already have plans for May 19th, Id highly considered contacting you about your planned Missouri Bug Hunt II


----------



## Brian S (Apr 2, 2007)

No further than you live, you could come down here about any weekend this Summer and find stuff


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Apr 4, 2007)

I live in Tennessee..I'm only sixteen but I'd love to come to Missouri! Is it scary finding them Latrodectus species? I mean, like, are they near your house at all? How long did it take for you to find all that? Also, did you keep any of them scorps or spiders?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 4, 2007)

Johnisriot said:


> I live in Tennessee..I'm only sixteen but I'd love to come to Missouri! Is it scary finding them Latrodectus species? I mean, like, are they near your house at all? How long did it take for you to find all that? Also, did you keep any of them scorps or spiders?


No its not scary at all. You should have Latros near where you live. It took about 3-4 hours to find all that. Nice way to spend a day


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Apr 4, 2007)

Are you serious? Wow! My family and I usually drive about 20 minutes to this 80 acre lot and seen a Brown Recluse and these bees as big as my finger, but that's when I wasn't interested in all this WILDLIFE! I hope to talk them into taking me back this Friday or Saturday so I can search around a bit. I have a few questions if you wouldn't mind.

1. Round about where should I look when I'm looking for spiders or centipedes, etc.?

2. What should I use to flip rocks and logs with if that's what I should be looking under?

3. Where are Latros usually at, in trees or low down in places?

4. Should I wear like boots with my pants tucked in or something just in case I get something I don't want up my pants or will I be okay haha?


----------



## Crotalus (Apr 4, 2007)

Great findings!! 
Looking forward to more Missouri pictures!


----------



## arrowhd (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey, your suppose to wait until the May trip!  I guess I need to get out and start looking myself.   Did you get a chance to search for morel mushrooms?  Been finding them out in the woods but this cold snap sure won't help.  Nice pics.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 5, 2007)

Well I may head thru the area at least in early June to visit a buddy in Oklahoma.  Missou is not really that far at all.   His family owns a junk yard in Okie and they find T's and tons of scorps in old used tires, under cars, etc, and they unfortunately stomp them   so I hope to save some this summer from the junk yard of invertebrate doom.

You show me the ropes in the area if I head thru in June  ?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2007)

Johnisriot said:


> 1. Round about where should I look when I'm looking for spiders or centipedes, etc.?
> 
> 2. What should I use to flip rocks and logs with if that's what I should be looking under?
> 
> ...


1. Depends on the type of habitat you have there, here I look for rocky hillisides
2. I use my hands
3. Under rocks
4. I guess you can if you want but I never do. You from the city?



arrowhd said:


> Did you get a chance to search for morel mushrooms?  Been finding them out in the woods but this cold snap sure won't help.  Nice pics.


As a matter of fact I have and yes I have been finding lots. I even found 15 in my yard underneath an Ash Tree



Crotalus said:


> Great findings!!
> Looking forward to more Missouri pictures!


Thanks Lelle, Hope you can make it down here sometime


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Apr 5, 2007)

Alright thanks! Yes, I'm from the city, just moved down here to Tennessee not too long ago because my parents wanted a lot of land and animals :?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2007)

Johnisriot said:


> Alright thanks! Yes, I'm from the city, just moved down here to Tennessee not too long ago because my parents wanted a lot of land and animals :?


You'll catch on fast. It isnt that difficult to hunt bugs and snakes


----------

